# Overtime



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

How do you guys handle it when you get (for instance) 4 hours worth of deliveries for a 3.5 hour block?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

sd1303 said:


> How do you guys handle it when you get (for instance) 4 hours worth of deliveries for a 3.5 hour block?





sd1303 said:


> How do you guys handle it when you get (for instance) 4 hours worth of deliveries for a 3.5 hour block?


When you had foods inside your car, you were getting paid by time. Just wisely choose the pickup locations.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> When you had foods inside your car, you were getting paid by time. Just wisely choose the pickup locations.


Thanks. This latest time it was 50 packages that took me 4 hours.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Other than finish delivering, I don't see any other options?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

sd1303 said:


> Thanks. This latest time it was 50 packages that took me 4 hours.


50 Packages? :O just one order from a customer? Or are you doing multiple platforms?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> 50 Packages? :O just one order from a customer? Or are you doing multiple platforms?


Nope... all Amazon Prime deliveries. They are all very close together... usually 3-4 minutes between deliveries (or less).

The deliveries go fast, but I've gone over the end of my block a couple times. Not sure if folks just keep delivering, ask for a pay adjustment, or mark the remaining packages as not delivered.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

sd1303 said:


> Nope... all Amazon Prime deliveries. They are all very close together... usually 3-4 minutes between deliveries (or less).
> 
> The deliveries go fast, but I've gone over the end of my block a couple times. Not sure if folks just keep delivering, ask for a pay adjustment, or mark the remaining packages as not delivered.


Oh.. I am sorry. I thought you were doing foods delivery. 
As I heard, for the Flex delivery, you are getting paid per delivery. When customers canceled the order, you were to return it to Amazon Facility and no money was made. That's what I heard.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I only did Flex through the holidays, but when I determined if I was going to deliver those remaining packages after my block ended, depended upon how close I was to the warehouse and how many deliveries left.

If it would take longer to get back to the warehouse, then I just delivered the packages. Once I was sent 50 min away. No way in heck was I going to return packages all the way back to the warehouse.

My first day, Black Friday I had 50 packages in 3.5 hours to deliver. I worked 1.5 hours over block. That was because I was new, but because I had had to wait an hr in line to drop the a package that couldn’t be delivered because the business was closed. I had to wait an hour in the line of cars since it was a drive thru warehouse. I didn’t know I was allowed to just park and walk in.

I swore I’d never do that again. That’s how I learned really fast how to determine if it was more practical to just deliver after block or return packages. I also verified with the warehouse that I was able to return packages that I didn’t have time to deliver. Had I done that earlier on my first day, I wouldn’t have had to work so long for free.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I only did Flex through the holidays, but when I determined if I was going to deliver those remaining packages after my block ended, depended upon how close I was to the warehouse and how many deliveries left.
> 
> If it would take longer to get back to the warehouse, then I just delivered the packages. Once I was sent 50 min away. No way in heck was I going to return packages all the way back to the warehouse.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is helpful. I wasn't going to sweat an extra 15-30 minutes, but if it looks like I'm going to run over longer, I'll do the return process.

Did you mark those returned packages as undeliverable in the app? Or just return them while they were still in your queue?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sd1303 said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. I wasn't going to sweat an extra 15-30 minutes, but if it looks like I'm going to run over longer, I'll do the return process.
> 
> Did you mark those returned packages as undeliverable in the app? Or just return them while they were still in your queue?


No I didn't mark them as undeliverable, except the one with business closed, because I didn't attempt them since the block ended. I just returned them and told the warehouse how I didn't have time. Since I only worked about 15 times for them, it didn't happen too much. Ask the warehouse how you should mark those. I can't remember if there was another option to mark them. I do remember I watched the clock towards the end of the block. I also rang the doorbell, dropped the package and took picture of it and didn't wait for people to answe door since most not home during the day/afternoon. It saved time.

If you organize your car in a way that works for you, that may help. Some told me to organize by the zone. But it didn't work for me because a few times the zones were mixed up. I did alphabetically, like A-M in back hatch and N-Z in back seat. Once you find what works, it'll be easier.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

How about go faster? Better organization inside the car of packages. 50 packages for a 3.5 hr block? Consider yourself lucky if the number of stops is less than 50. I've been doing 45 packages 3 hr blocks with up to 42 stops. All were finished in under 2.5 hrs. If you're organized well, you'll save a lot of time trying to find packages in your car.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

I hv yet to go overtime, my worst have been 2.15hrs for 3.5hr block, and my best have been 70 pckgs 40 drops in 70mnts for 5 hr block.


----------



## Makeabuck (Jul 21, 2017)

I have the same thing happen. this is the way I see it. There are going to be blocks that you finish an hour or more before the end of the block. Then there are blocks that go way over due to traffic and other factors. 
That makes me run over almost always. 
So long as it evens out over time I have no problem with it. I am still green at this myself. So every block I do I get faster. 
One thing to keep in mind. Amazon is a big company that only cares about our numbers. One of them is pickup time. our warehouse is about 20 min late every day. If you look at the days itinerarie it will show if your late or not. I just call them at this point and make sure they know it wasn't your fault for being late. That way at least if you get some report that shows bad numbers you have some recourse. 
There have been alot more open blocks lately. Hope it continues.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> How about go faster? Better organization inside the car of packages. 50 packages for a 3.5 hr block? Consider yourself lucky if the number of stops is less than 50. I've been doing 45 packages 3 hr blocks with up to 42 stops. All were finished in under 2.5 hrs. If you're organized well, you'll save a lot of time trying to find packages in your car.


Calm down Francis. I normally finish in plenty of time, and thus far I haven't worried about the times I haven't. My car organization is fine.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> How do you guys handle it when you get (for instance) 4 hours worth of deliveries for a 3.5 hour block?


How do you know it's 4 hours of package? You can tell before you even start delivering?



sd1303 said:


> Thanks! This is helpful. I wasn't going to sweat an extra 15-30 minutes, but if it looks like I'm going to run over longer, I'll do the return process.
> 
> Did you mark those returned packages as undeliverable in the app? Or just return them while they were still in your queue?


Nancy, if you normally finish with time left, why not go a little faster so you don't go over?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> How do you know it's 4 hours of package? You can tell before you even start delivering?


Because it took 4 hours.



oicu812 said:


> Nancy, if you normally finish with time left, why not go a little faster so you don't go over?


Have you considered that maybe they have me too large a route to try and cover? Or a rack meant for a longer block? I'm going plenty fast, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> Have you considered that maybe they have me too large a route to try and cover? Or a rack meant for a longer block? I'm going plenty fast, but thanks for the thought.


Obviously not going fast enough. Most drivers like yourself have 1 speed.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Despite some of the questionable replies so far, from my understanding and what I actually went through once (during late December) was that I had a 3 hour block but because of traffic and dark streets (this was a night block and house numbers can be difficult at times to find) the block took almost 4 hours to complete. I submitted a request for additional pay through support and the next day I received a message that it was approved.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> I submitted a request for additional pay through support and the next day I received a message that I was approved.


Do you really think Flex is going to let drivers do that more than s few times? You are right about traffic delays, night time harder to see addresses, which can delay a driver.

I had posted a pic months ago of a huge apt complex with the longest walk. The time making several deliveries to opposite sides cost me a lot of time.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Do you really think Flex is going to let drivers do that more than s few times?


If it happens more than a couple times to only one driver... It is not the route that is the problem.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> If it happens more than a couple times to only one driver... It is not the route that is the problem.


True, but there are different factors as well. If someone's new and is sent farther out just to make the first delivery, that cuts into time.

My warehouse sometimes had very long wait times, just to pull into the warehouse. As I wrote, you drove your car in, loaded, then pulled out.

Several times, I arrived 30 min early and wasn't even able to pull into the warehouse until after my block started because the line was so long.. The IC's, not Flex but those who worked for a contract company, got to pull in first. Then if it took drivers longer to scan and load packages that gave me less time to deliver. There were only so many places inside the warehouse drivers could pull into.

Now only twice did I work over block, but I don't think it's unreasonable for it to happen.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> If it happens more than a couple times to only one driver... It is not the route that is the problem.


If it happens more than occasionally, I will reconsider whether Flex is the gig for me.

The first time I went over was a Downtown Boise route with several office building/apartment complex deliveries and a couple of returns due to business closed. Second time was a far away suburb that had one (very aggravating) return due to an aggressive dog.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> Nope... all Amazon Prime deliveries. They are all very close together... usually 3-4 minutes between deliveries (or less).
> 
> The deliveries go fast, but I've gone over the end of my block a couple times. Not sure if folks just keep delivering, ask for a pay adjustment, or mark the remaining packages as not delivered.


About an hour before the shift ends I check to see how long it will take me to return to the warehouse. If it takes 30 minutes then I deliver all packages for the next 30 minutes then mark any remaining packages as undeliverable. Flex doesn't pay overtime so I don't work overtime.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

And when you finish early, do you return part of your pay?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

ScubaMark said:


> And when you finish early, do you return part of your pay?


They don't pay more when you finish late so why should anyone return pay if they finish early?

Feel free to do that on your own though.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Update: I got assigned a route in a rural area this Sunday. Took 4.5 hours to complete a 3.5 hour block. This included 7 returns to the warehouse (no access; locked gates). I contacted Amazon Flex Support and they paid me for the extra time.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

> ScubaMark said:
> And when you finish early, do you return part of your pay?


They don't pay more when you finish late so why should anyone return pay if they finish early?

Feel free to do that on your own though.

Exactly my point, Driver wants more if it takes them longer, but they don't give back when it takes less time. It all evens out.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

ScubaMark said:


> They don't pay more when you finish late so why should anyone return pay if they finish early?
> 
> Feel free to do that on your own though.
> 
> Exactly my point, Driver wants more if it takes them longer, but they don't give back when it takes less time. It all evens out.


That's not how pay works. If I commit to working 3 hours and you only give me 2 hours worth of work to do, you still owe me 3 hours.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

You miss my point. I’m paid 40 hours of work per week, 3 days of the week, I work 8 hours, 1 Day I work 9 hours, so on the last day I only work 7 hours. Still 40. 

However, that is as an employee. As a flex driver “contractor”, many of my 3 hour blocks take 2 - 2.5 hours. If I get an occasional block that takes 3.5, then I don’t care. I’m ahead in the long run. But your mileage may vary. 

I really dont care, because taking packages Back to the warehouse will usually result in more time and gas spent for me in the long run. I would rather deliver it and go home. 

But like I said, we are contractors, so you can run your business your way and I will run mine my way. I’ve calculated it out and I NET more cash just delivering the package. To be fair, the only time I have gone over the allotted block time was do to bad weather. 90% of the time, I finish early.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

ScubaMark said:


> You miss my point. I'm paid 40 hours of work per week, 3 days of the week, I work 8 hours, 1 Day I work 9 hours, so on the last day I only work 7 hours. Still 40.
> 
> However, that is as an employee. As a flex driver "contractor", many of my 3 hour blocks take 2 - 2.5 hours. If I get an occasional block that takes 3.5, then I don't care. I'm ahead in the long run. But your mileage may vary.
> 
> ...


I didn't miss your point. I just don't agree with you.

If I take 3 hours out of my day to dedicate to Flex, then I expect to be paid for those hours. If Amazon over-hires contractors for the work available, that's their problem, not mine.

I don't sweat the occasional 15-30 minutes over my block, but if it is longer, I'm going to ask for more pay.

It appears that Amazon sees it the same way.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

I have always got paid when I ran over, but only requested it if the problem was their doing and it was over an hr. Each time I call EARLY in the block and document with support the issue. Most times I don't follow up because it wasn't an hr, or I didn't have to return to the warehouse as I expected. But when I had an order cancel near the end of my route and I had to return it, they paid. When a GPS address was wrong and I had to backtrack in rush hr gridlock, they paid. When I FINALLY got my (full 4 hr) rack 1.5 hrs late due to a late truck and the supervisor told me to deliver what I could in 2 hrs and return the rest, I called and support agreed to let me deliver the whole route and paid me an extra 2 hrs.
So, I agree with the over/under practice (and 80% are about an hr under), I do request that I am paid when the overs are completely out of my control and they have agreed.
BTW, 3 year anniversary this past Mon and I have had 6 'adjustments' of this nature and the average of the time I have gone over is less than 10 minutes. So yeah, the pay definitely works to our advantage.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

It doesn't matter. I think it's better to finish early than past the block time (to get pay adjustment). Amazon is no longer giving away 2 hour pay adjustment for going 15 minutes or 30 minutes over. If pay adjustment is close to exact, you're better off finishing early and go other gigs. That's double dipping while you're still on Amazon's time.

Ex 1: I finish a 4 hr block ($100) in 3 hrs. The hour left, I may do GH and make another $25. So in 4 hrs, I've made $125.
Ex 2: I finish a 4 hr block ($100) in 5 hrs. I ask for pay adjustment and Amazon pays me $25 for the extra hour. So in 5 hrs, I've made the same $125. In example 1, I can go work another hour and make even more with another gig for the same amount of hours worked.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> How do you guys handle it when you get (for instance) 4 hours worth of deliveries for a 3.5 hour block?


Good question, I've done about 20 blocks, on two they went horrendously over like 1-1/2 to 2 hours, I called support once done and was reimbursed for the extra time. They've been really good about this, but with that said I've had a couple go 1/2 hour over and no go!

Make sure you have a bucket system where all of your envelopes go in a bucket in your front seat, you then can sort them by address number. I then put all the boxes in the back, I'm using a Prius. As other people have noted it's mostly drop, shoot and go to your next drop. Good luck.


----------

